# [Regular Season Game 27] Houston Rockets vs. Oklahoma City Thunder



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(15-11)/(13-12)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, December 19, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Westbrook / Sefolosha / Durant / Green / Krstic*


_*Preview*_


> As much as things have changed for the Houston Rockets and the Oklahoma City Thunder, Houston's dominance in the series has not.
> 
> The Rockets will look to defeat the Thunder franchise for the 13th straight time Saturday night when the teams meet for the third time in 2009-10.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Good win. Ariza with 31 pts (he missed a lot of FT though). The bad news is Budinger got injured.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Chuck Hayes is a beast


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

you can not stop chuck hayes, you can only hope to contain him


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great back-to-back win.
Ariza played 47min.:wtf:
T-Mac continues to improve.
Landry down, than Chase down, who next?.:whiteflag:

Chase Budinger injured on fast break.







Tracy McGrady: 4th Game Back.


----------

